# White genocide theorists



## Too Many Crooks (Nov 12, 2015)

In the midst of the harrowing refugee crisis, and Black Lives Matter activism in the United States, I thought that I would post this.

I noticed that there seems to be a resurgence of racism against nonwhites, and bigotry against non-Christians (especially Muslims) in The United States and Europe. Not sure how Canada is doing, sorry.

Anyway, a lot of nastiness has come out of the woodwork.

Racist, white supremacists, and neo-Nazis overlap in a lot of nasty traits, but are slightly different in others. Only slightly.

For example, the corpulent creep StrikerWolf / @blazerwolf is a racist and white supremacist.
But weirdly enough, he claims to dislike Nazis. And he doesn’t mention “white genocide”, either.

Here's an example of white supremacy and separatism: 
http://www.rawstory.com/2015/11/whi...s-only-states-well-give-the-blacks-manhattan/ 

Now, the idiots who complains about white genocide think that _they_ are the TRUE AND HONEST victims— and that white people are dying out or being overshadowed by non-whites (it doesn’t matter to them if people from Middle Eastern nations are considered Caucasian).

Let’s check the definition of “Genocide”. According to the Oxford English Dictionary, genocide is:

_The deliberate killing of a large group of people, especially those of a particular ethnic group or nation._

Are white people being killed  en masse in 2015 because they are white? All signs point to no.

But WAIT! There WAS a white genocide! It was the Holocaust, and it happened during World War 2. ...Oh, wait again! The white genocide nutjobs supported THAT genocide.

People who whine about “white genocide” claim that they are being oppressed by political correctness and cultural Marxism.

More proof of their stupidity- Karl Marx’s focus was economic systems and the oppressive, greedy nature of capitalism, not cultures themselves.

I think “cultural Marxism” is their derogatory reference to multi-culturalism.

Because Marxism = Automatically bad in their tiny minds

More on "cultural Marxism" and people who whine about it:

http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...-for-rightwingers-who-love-to-play-the-victim 

https://www.splcenter.org/fighting-hate/intelligence-report/2003/‘cultural-marxism’-catching 

Straight from a nutjob's mouth: http://destoryculturalmarxism.blogspot.com/2013/01/what-is-cultural-marxism.html

For instance, Anders Behring Breivik, the terrorist for killed about 70 people in 2011, was a white supremacist who hated multi-culturalism, and foreigners.

...But why can we still argue with these people from a moral standpoint?

http://forum.deviantart.com/community/politics/2135675/

Because no matter how you cut it, they’re neo-Nazi thugs who would kill foreigners and “undesirables” if they could fucking get away with it. 

Or this  http://comments.deviantart.com/18/2135675/3978412536

DeviantART has been infected with white supremacist ‘tards for the past few years.

http://forum.deviantart.com/community/politics/2124304/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/politics/2125626/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/politics/2132506/
http://forum.deviantart.com/community/politics/2135843/

Twitter is rife with them. You'll find plenty in the #IStandWithSweden hashtag.
Shocker: They hate foreigners more than rape victims. 

https://twitter.com/search?q=#IStandWithSweden 

And here they are espousing _Der glorious white race uber alles_ in this hashtag.

https://twitter.com/search?q=#ISaluteWhitePeople&src=tyah&lang=en 

There are plenty of SJW idiots in the latter tag, too, so- more to laugh at. 

https://twitter.com/eurorabbit 
Because nothing says "scary white supremacist propaganda minister" like a mean ol' pair of rabbit eyes. 

Send in the clowns! There are a lot more, unfortunately. I can't believe I sifted through all this darkness, folks.  I hope I don't end up on a fucking watch list.



Spoiler: So many



https://twitter.com/Kennj4
https://twitter.com/leafsdisease 
https://twitter.com/DarklyEnlighten
https://twitter.com/uncucked
https://twitter.com/genophilia
https://twitter.com/WhittierPal
https://twitter.com/TheAntiCuck 
https://twitter.com/Trainspotter001
https://twitter.com/tor_sjoberg
https://twitter.com/clericpreston2
https://twitter.com/therealxenophon
https://twitter.com/_AltRight_ 
https://twitter.com/ramzpaul 
https://twitter.com/Real_New_guy 
https://twitter.com/BronzeAgePerv



I noticed that a lot of Scandinavian douchebags who whine about white genocide seem to style themselves after Vikings. Maybe it’s because their mindset is stuck in the Middle Ages.


----------



## Ruin (Nov 12, 2015)

To be fair the denizens of Tumblr would dearly love to commit genocide against white people if they had the power.


----------



## Bertram (Nov 12, 2015)

Meh. The bulk of these guys seem mildly annoying at their worst.
There's really nothing lolcow-ish about opposing Islamic migration to Europe or BLM rioting the streets.
However, there is potential for Strikerwolf-esque tards to manifest, I suppose.


----------



## millais (Nov 12, 2015)

Closest thing to a "white genocide" out there are the predominately black-on-white murders of Boer farmers in South Africa, but even Canada turned away a white South African trying to claim refugee status on that basis. If Canada doesn't think you're being genocided, you probably aren't. And luckily the heart of the white nationalist movement over there fell apart after Eugene Terre'Blanche got his ass killed, and since then the AWB splinter groups have been reduced to a laughingstock. The proposed volkstaats only exist in the imaginations of the Boer diehards, and all their attempts at voluntarily segregated whites-only communities are close to failing because nobody wants to do the low paying manual labor jobs and it would be the antithesis of their ideology to admit blacks into their communities to do them


----------



## Too Many Crooks (Nov 12, 2015)

Ruin said:


> To be fair the denizens of Tumblr would dearly love to commit genocide against white people if they had the power.



We have a whole sub-forum for Dumblr. This is just the other side of the stupidity coin!


----------



## Tempest (Nov 12, 2015)

This has been a fear for white supremacists for a long time, they've always had a belief that the jews are trying to destroy the white race for whatever reason. their belief is mostly that they are pushing interracial marriage to have more nonwhite people in the world.


----------



## Bertram (Nov 12, 2015)

outlook1 said:


> This has been a fear for white supremacists for a long time, they've always had a belief that the jews are trying to destroy the white race for whatever reason. their belief is mostly that they are pushing interracial marriage to have more nonwhite people in the world.


I always thought of that as rather confusing. I would think that modern white supremacists would be in favour of the Jews, being that they're actively fighting Islam and Netanyahu is _this_ close to being a Holocaust denier.
I suppose some right wing groups in Europe (the Sweden Democrats come to mind) are pro-Israel nowadays.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Nov 12, 2015)

Too Many Crooks said:


> I noticed that a lot of Scandinavian douchebags who whine about white genocide seem to style themselves after Vikings. Maybe it’s because their mindset is stuck in the Middle Ages.


I think that the real reason why they do so is because they don't want to admit that the white genocide occurred in antiquity when their ancestors interbred with Laplanders


----------



## Tempest (Nov 12, 2015)

Bertram said:


> I always thought of that as rather confusing. I would think that modern white supremacists would be in favour of the Jews, being that they're actively fighting Islam and Netanyahu is _this_ close to being a Holocaust denier.
> I suppose some right wing groups in Europe (the Sweden Democrats come to mind) are pro-Israel nowadays.


They don't view jews as white, and blame them for all of their problems. In fact some of them praised the 9/11 attacks


----------



## Bugaboo (Nov 12, 2015)

I thought this was going to be a thread about people who aren't white wanted to start a genocide on white people


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Nov 12, 2015)

Bertram said:


> I always thought of that as rather confusing. I would think that modern white supremacists would be in favour of the Jews, being that they're actively fighting Islam and Netanyahu is _this_ close to being a Holocaust denier.
> I suppose some right wing groups in Europe (the Sweden Democrats come to mind) are pro-Israel nowadays.


Breivik was at times pro Israel and often used allied forces metaphors about Islam. But he also titled his manifesto 2083 which is 150 years after the nazis took power


----------



## Tempest (Nov 12, 2015)

autisticdragonkin said:


> Breivik was at times pro Israel and often used allied forces metaphors about Islam. But he also titled his manifesto 2083 which is 150 years after the nazis took power


He wasn't quite a white supremacist technically, I believe.


----------



## Oglooger (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## Hat (Nov 12, 2015)

Most of these White nationalists are pretty boring to be quite honest. They seem to mostly be a bunch of people who are a bit more upset about affirmative action and immigration than your average Joe.



Too Many Crooks said:


> Because no matter how you cut it, they’re neo-Nazi thugs who would kill foreigners and “undesirables” if they could fucking get away with it.


I think you're giving most of the people you linked to in the OP too much credit.

Eh, fuck it. Vote Bob Whitaker.


----------



## BT 075 (Nov 12, 2015)

People like this cry about "the white race dying out" but when you ask them what they're doing about it, they tell you 'I can't do anything about it because Tyrone stole all the white women leaving me with none'.


----------



## HarryHowler (Nov 12, 2015)

I often see people ranting in the comments sections of news sites about how immigrants (and by extension, the politicians who let them in) are committing genocide against white people by outbreeding them. So I usually take the time to point out how a population being outbred by another population is more accurately called "evolution," not genocide, which generally results in an epic chimp-out or twenty.


----------



## Steve Mayers (Nov 12, 2015)

HarryHowler said:


> I often see people ranting in the comments sections of news sites about how immigrants (and by extension, the politicians who let them in) are committing genocide against white people by outbreeding them. So I usually take the time to point out how a population being outbred by another population is more accurately called "evolution," not genocide, which generally results in an epic chimp-out or twenty.


Infowars is full of these types of comments. And Alex Jone's partner on their Paul Joseph Watson comes very close to expressing those views on his Twitter and Facebook accounts.


----------



## Roosechu (Nov 12, 2015)

European here. 
The "anti racist is a codeword for anti white" stuff is way older than the last migration wave. 
It is having a revival in these latter years because of three factors: 
1. The world financial crisis 
2. The government raising taxes 
3. The migrants being helped by the EU, and the legends surrounding this. 

Now, if you are a person with a low paying job, and you can barely live due to taxes being at all times high, as soon as someone tells you "Hey!Psst! Your country is helping the muslims WITH your hard earned tax money", you will probably feel butthurt. 

Since Internet is full of websites that support the conspiracy theory that the migrants are getting a huge amount of money and they are let to rape women, the rage against the coloured is at an all times high. 

This happens especially in countries where the EU is seen as the devil already, because local politicians say so.


----------



## Gentleman of Entropy (Nov 12, 2015)

Off-topic, but I think it's time for a lolcow thread about the greater Alt-Right. SJW's are lulzy and all, but I think we're missing a lot of lulz from the other side.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 12, 2015)

Too Many Crooks said:


> Oh, hell yes. I'd love to see that. Where to start, though?



Here's nice:  https://storify.com/weev/the-meltdown-of-mikeanissimov

It's about a massive lolcow named Mike Anissimov.  I'm not sure how much of this shit weev made up, but it's still hilarious.


----------



## Long Sun (Nov 12, 2015)

A great start for Alt right nuttiest is Vox Day ( real name Teddy Beale) the founder of rabid Puppies and author of "SJW always Lie" not only does he do the Alt Right stuff but he has a ego 
http://voxday.blogspot.ca/


----------



## Prick Baxter (Nov 12, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> Here's nice:  https://storify.com/weev/the-meltdown-of-mikeanissimov
> 
> It's about a massive lolcow named Mike Anissimov.  I'm not sure how much of this shit weev made up, but it's still hilarious.


He blocked me on twitter with no interaction. Always a good sign


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 12, 2015)

Long Sun said:


> A great start for Alt right nuttiest is Vox Day ( real name Teddy Beale) the founder of rabid Puppies and author of "SJW always Lie" not only does he do the Alt Right stuff but he has a ego
> http://voxday.blogspot.ca/



He's also pretty much a useful idiot for SJWs as he gets to be their argument for painting all the Hugo Award dissidents as racist rape advocate lunatics.


----------



## sgetti (Nov 12, 2015)

Oh we talking about Vox Day now? Neat.



Spoiler: Card game sperging






			
				Vox Day said:
			
		

> The answer is, ABSOLUTELY YES, it is a problem. It is a very serious and ultimately fatal problem that will eventually kill the game dead. It is a problem of such gargantuan and epic proportions that the only rational thing to do is to immediately stop playing Magic: The Gathering, and stop purchasing any of its related products, until the Alesha, Who Smiles At Death card is publicly withdrawn. The card is the gaming equivalent of a small but malignant melanoma.


Source and archive. The context is the release of a transgendered character card in Magic: The Gathering. Best I can tell, he was serious.





Spoiler: WARNING: DANGEROUS LEVELS OF EGO



And then there's... there's_ this_. When talking about how homosexuality is _obviously_ curable, he busted out this little gem:



			
				Vox Day said:
			
		

> UPDATE: This objection on Twitter made me laugh. *Critics, it might help to keep in mind you're dealing with a superintelligence before you say something stupid, all right?* _I'm smarter than you are. _Just assume that even if you don't believe it; it may save you some embarrassment. That doesn't mean I'm always right, it just means that you're probably wrong.


Source and archive.

And when called on it, he doubles down:

(archive)



And on the topic of "white genocide" and racism in general, there's this (archive). Long story short, he blames race-mixing advocates for the Charleston shooting. Also, here he is whining about interracial couples on TV (archive).

Alt-right thread or no, this guy's prolific enough that he could probably have his own thread. I might even try to make one later - I've known of this clown for a while now.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Nov 12, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> He's also pretty much a useful idiot for SJWs as he gets to be their argument for painting all the Hugo Award dissidents as racist rape advocate lunatics.


A useful idiot for SJWs would be a normal left center person who is tricked into supporting SJWs


----------



## *Asterisk* (Nov 12, 2015)

The biggest examples of these tards and psychos that come to my mind are Davis Aurini, the loveshies and red-pillers, the Alt-Right and anti-cuckservative types, those hardcore Aryan-militia types, the white gangsters that're actually intimidating and not glorified trustifarians, and the FLDS.

Although to my knowledge, the latter three tend to keep their mouths shut on account of their constant violations of the law. The latter three also actually have quite a bit of power in the enclaves they set up and the funds they acquire from crime. They're not at all material for the cow boards.

The former three? Now they're downright pathetic, and you can aim as low as you want while insulting them guilt free.


----------



## Tempest (Nov 12, 2015)

Wasn't Vox's dad a lunatic tax protester?


----------



## Oglooger (Nov 12, 2015)

*Asterisk* said:


> Alt-Right and anti-cuckservative


There's an alt-right now, what?
also what's this cuckservative? I keep hearing it but I haven't bothered reading it since I pretty much left my redpiller days behind.


----------



## Have a Pepsi (Nov 12, 2015)

BellaKazza said:


> Jews aren't white.


Well, sure, not _inherently..._


----------



## xXRonPaul_42020Xx (Nov 12, 2015)

Long Sun said:


> A great start for Alt right nuttiest is Vox Day ( real name Teddy Beale) the founder of rabid Puppies and author of "SJW always Lie" not only does he do the Alt Right stuff but he has a ego
> http://voxday.blogspot.ca/



Theres something about the way all these alt-right people write that rubs me wrong. Like theyre writing to impress an SAT grader.


----------



## Long Sun (Nov 12, 2015)

outlook1 said:


> Wasn't Vox's dad a lunatic tax protester?


Mr. Beale sr is currently serving a 11 year  2 month sentence for tax revision,treating to kill a federal Judge and skipping bail. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Beale_(entrepreneur)


----------



## Another Fellow (Nov 12, 2015)

Oglooger said:


> There's an alt-right now, what?
> also what's this cuckservative? I keep hearing it but I haven't bothered reading it since I pretty much left my redpiller days behind.


Generally, "cuckservative" appears to refer to conservatives who espouse hard-line right wing beliefs, but who flip to the left when push comes to shove and they're afraid to look racist/sexist/homophobic. That's as much as I've gleaned from a cursory Google search, and I don't really feel up to wading through all the alt-right/left muck to find out more.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Nov 12, 2015)

You know White Genocide is a euphemism and has nothing to do with people actually being murdered, right?


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 12, 2015)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> You know White Genocide is a euphemism and has nothing to do with people actually being murdered, right?



That would make it the opposite of a euphemism.  

It would remain autistic as fuck, though.


----------



## xXRonPaul_42020Xx (Nov 12, 2015)

I will never understand the obsession with the Frankfurt school. They were a very short lived fad movement that fell apart after a few years and accomplishing pretty much none of their goals. They also have nothing ideologically in common with most modern leftwing movements aside from being anti-racism, which I guess youd have to count the Quakers in too. The whole idea of Cultural Marxism was that the reason that people rejected Marxism is that they didnt identify with their class because they were busy identifying with their race religion ect. So Cultural Marxism was supposed to break down those identities so that only Class remained. So yeah they wanted to destroy "white people", but they wanted to destroy "black people" too, along with any identity that prevented Class revolution. Modern identity politics would hate Cultural Marxists if they were still around for being priv denying shitlords.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Nov 12, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> That would make it the opposite of a euphemism.
> 
> It would remain autistic as fuck, though.



I'm positive it's still a euphemism, but regardless, OP's discussion of the term actually undermines how autistic it truly is.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 13, 2015)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> I'm positive it's still a euphemism, but regardless, OP's discussion of the term actually undermines how autistic it truly is.



A euphemism is when you refer to something bad with a less offensive term.

Referring to merely being annoyed by seeing a black person on television as "white genocide" is the opposite of that.  It's hyperbole.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Nov 13, 2015)

How about Free Republic, although they're more anti-Muslim than anti-Jewish.


----------



## Morbid Boredom (Nov 13, 2015)

A lolcow needs to be milked -"milked" is usually a euphemism for "antagonized".

Right-wingers are already pissed off and aren't as brittle as left-wingers, so you can find plenty of asinine posts ("Fundies say the darnedest things") but you can't really get a desired effect out of them.

Conservapedia has a thread here, but the site is now breathing its last.


----------



## Gentleman of Entropy (Nov 13, 2015)

There was this Joshua Goldberg who trolled the alt-left/right at same time, though.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Nov 13, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> A euphemism is when you refer to something bad with a less offensive term.
> 
> Referring to merely being annoyed by seeing a black person on television as "white genocide" is the opposite of that.  It's hyperbole.



Yeah, you're right on this one, I guess was going for figure of speech rather than euphemism.


----------



## Gentleman of Entropy (Nov 13, 2015)

How come no one has linked here Uncuck the Right yet?

He's like the Weird Al of the AltRight


----------



## Lorento (Nov 13, 2015)

Gentleman of Entropy said:


> How come no one has linked here Uncuck the Right yet?
> 
> He's like the Weird Al of the AltRight



 In a related post, resident twat Davis Aurini responded to a comment on the Grease video.



Spoiler: GG


----------



## TowinKarz (Nov 13, 2015)

It's telling these white genociders believe that the only reason another person would have for not staying with "their kind" would be to destroy another culture from within.... 

Apparently, in all of human history, no non-white has ever really fled their homeland for something as simple as economic opportunity, religious persecution, or to avoid the crossfire of someone else's unwanted war... nope.  They woke up in the morning and thought... "Hmmm, who can I destroy by uprooting my family and it's sum total history/heritage today? How bou't YOU whitey?! HAR HAR HAAAAAAAAAAARRR!!!!" 

Pop psychology says that people who hate things passionately are really hating some trait they have that they either consciously or subconsciously  are recognizing in another.


I think that explains a lot.


----------



## Bertram (Nov 13, 2015)

TowinKarz said:


> It's telling these white genociders believe that the only reason another person would have for not staying with "their kind" would be to destroy another culture from within....
> 
> Apparently, in all of human history, no non-white has ever really fled their homeland for something as simple as economic opportunity, religious persecution, or to avoid the crossfire of someone else's unwanted war... nope.  They woke up in the morning and thought... "Hmmm, who can I destroy by uprooting my family and it's sum total history/heritage today? How bou't YOU whitey?! HAR HAR HAAAAAAAAAAARRR!!!!"
> 
> ...


So your theory is that anyone opposed to immigration secretly lusts for BIG, BLACK DICK?


----------



## Morbid Boredom (Nov 13, 2015)

TowinKarz said:


> It's telling these white genociders believe that the only reason another person would have for not staying with "their kind" would be to destroy another culture from within....
> 
> Apparently, in all of human history, no non-white has ever really fled their homeland for something as simple as economic opportunity, religious persecution, or to avoid the crossfire of someone else's unwanted war... nope.  They woke up in the morning and thought... "Hmmm, who can I destroy by uprooting my family and it's sum total history/heritage today? How bou't YOU whitey?! HAR HAR HAAAAAAAAAAARRR!!!!"
> 
> ...





Bertram said:


> So your theory is that anyone opposed to immigration secretly lusts for BIG, BLACK DICK?



Chris is gay.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Nov 13, 2015)

TowinKarz said:


> Pop psychology says that people who hate things passionately are really hating some trait they have that they either consciously or subconsciously are recognizing in another.


Pop psychology is bullshit


----------



## DrChristianTroy (Nov 13, 2015)

Seriously y'all, white people have had it really rough over the course of history.


----------



## Abethedemon (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm glad people like this exist because they make me realize how stupid the far right wing is. Even if it's done for parody, it's still pretty offensive, regardless.


----------



## niggers (Nov 13, 2015)

DrChristianTroy said:


> Seriously y'all, white people have had it really rough over the course of history.



dragging all these deadbeat brown motherfuckers into civilization was a lot of work am I right


----------



## Null (Nov 13, 2015)

Jihadists are taught to rape white women as to breed more muslims.

White Genocide is real. The only solution is to remove kebab.


----------



## Bertram (Nov 13, 2015)

Null said:


> Jihadists are taught to rape white women as to breed more muslims.
> 
> White Genocide is real. The only solution is to remove kebab.


That was a well made and unbiased documentary produced by reputable journalists.


----------



## MegasHant (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## HeirenPlaya (Nov 13, 2015)

Gentleman of Entropy said:


> How come no one has linked here Uncuck the Right yet?
> 
> He's like the Weird Al of the AltRight



Hilarious, and the way that he says "huWhite" sounds just like Jared Taylor.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Nov 13, 2015)

Free Republic talk about how horrible black schools are.  Cuz like, blacks are animals.

And yeah, this like totally happened:


> Anyway, I got my diversity training every day - the 18 year old high school kids loved to hold knives to my scrawny 6 year old white neck the entire trip, and threaten to slit my throat for around 45 straight minutes. My only offense was my existence, but it seemed like a fairly severe infraction.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 13, 2015)

Mrs Paul said:


> Free Republic talk about how horrible black schools are.  Cuz like, blacks are animals.
> 
> And yeah, this like totally happened:



That bus driver in the bus where they had 6 year olds and 18 year old high schoolers riding together?

Albert Einstein.


----------



## Too Many Crooks (Nov 13, 2015)

Mrs Paul said:


> Free Republic talk about how horrible black schools are.  Cuz like, blacks are animals.
> 
> And yeah, this like totally happened:



It's like the right-wing version of "Tall Tales of Tumblr" 

These idiots still don't know what genocide means.


 

More nationalist butthurt from the DA political forums 

http://forum.deviantart.com/community/politics/2138704/ 

http://forum.deviantart.com/community/politics/2139312/


----------



## Gentleman of Entropy (Nov 16, 2015)

Looks like there's someone in the alt-right not buying the Trump and the Putin hype


----------



## Sheikh_Speare (Nov 17, 2015)

Lorento said:


> In a related post, resident twat Davis Aurini responded to a comment on the Grease video.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: GG



What makes this funnier is that Aurini (during his libertarian days and prior to his full-on alt-right conversion) used to openly post on Reddit about having sex with other men. He's since deleted those posts, but at one point he said of himself:



> I am an atheist, ex-military, motorcyclist, history major, who has spent time in prison thanks to feminist law, slept with women of every race, rebuilt cars, written a novel, play guitar and saxaphone, and am handsome as all hell, despite a Picard-like baldness, and I drive a 93' sports car I rebuilt myself (paid a mechanic to do the allignment), I'm bisexual, have had MMF, MFF, MFMF, have slept with Male TF, Female TG, and I plan to get weirder.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Nov 17, 2015)

Aurini said:


> I am an atheist, ex-military, motorcyclist, history major, who has spent time in prison thanks to feminist law, slept with women of every race, rebuilt cars, written a novel, play guitar and saxaphone, and am handsome as all hell, despite a Picard-like baldness, and I drive a 93' sports car I rebuilt myself (paid a mechanic to do the allignment), I'm bisexual, have had MMF, MFF, MFMF, have slept with Male TF, Female TG, and I plan to get weirder.


I do not understand what those abbreviations are at the bottom


----------



## yasscat (Nov 17, 2015)

autisticdragonkin said:


> I do not understand what those abbreviations are at the bottom


MMF=male/male/female threesome
MFF=male/female/female threesome
MFMF=male/female/male/female group sex are my guesses.

As for TF and TG, no idea.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Nov 17, 2015)

Mrs Paul said:


> Free Republic talk about how horrible black schools are.  Cuz like, blacks are animals.
> 
> And yeah, this like totally happened:


Free Republic probably deserves it's own thread. They seem like ideal trolling targets. Make a thread on ADF and watch the collective RAGE.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Nov 17, 2015)

They're pretty quick to hit the Ban Hammer, though.  Where would one put a Freeper thread, here or lolcow general?


----------



## Randall Fragg (Nov 17, 2015)

Mrs Paul said:


> They're pretty quick to hit the Ban Hammer, though.  Where would one put a Freeper thread, here or lolcow general?


It's a website, so here I guess. I'll ask.


----------



## Oglooger (Dec 30, 2015)

I can't find a general thread that covers the redpillers and /poL/ autists so I'll just leave this here and post more if I remember to.




I think I remember Varg saying something similar to this, except that "tolerance" and "empathy" was a concept invented by those dang dirty christans who ruined those peaceful Aryans of the North.



Spoiler: KILL ALL OLD PEOPLE AND NIGGERS


----------



## KingGeedorah (Dec 31, 2015)

White = Right
Red = Ded
Black = Sports
Brown = Work

Got my racist cheat sheet above. Where do I sign up?


----------



## KatsuKitty (Dec 31, 2015)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> MMF=male/male/female threesome
> MFF=male/female/female threesome
> MFMF=male/female/male/female group sex are my guesses.
> 
> As for TF and TG, no idea.



TG is transgender (obviously I would know this).

TF is normally used on hentai fetish forums as "transformation" i.e. girl transforming into a wolf or something. But the way he used it doesn't make sense, so I don't know what "Male TF" is. I think he meant "Male TG", which would imply he fucked a female-to-male tranny. Which is pretty gay if you're a dude.


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 31, 2015)

KatsuKitty said:


> TG is transgender (obviously I would know this).
> 
> TF is normally used on hentai fetish forums as "transformation" i.e. girl transforming into a wolf or something. But the way he used it doesn't make sense, so I don't know what "Male TF" is. I think he meant "Male TG", which would imply he fucked a female-to-male tranny. Which is pretty gay if you're a dude.



I assumed Male to Female.


----------



## *Asterisk* (Dec 31, 2015)

KatsuKitty said:


> TG is transgender (obviously I would know this).
> 
> TF is normally used on hentai fetish forums as "transformation" i.e. girl transforming into a wolf or something. But the way he used it doesn't make sense, so I don't know what "Male TF" is. I think he meant "Male TG", which would imply he fucked a female-to-male tranny. Which is pretty gay if you're a dude.


I'll never understand why anyone joins up with the alt-right. There's always some past statement you made or blip in your record that contradicts the absurd tenets you're supposed to uphold, and you'll receive nothing but derision for it by both those on and off the alt-right.

The Aurinis and Roosh Vs of the world must either be too stupid, too arrogant, too cynical, or a combination of all three to think they'll get caught.


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 31, 2015)

*Asterisk* said:


> I'll never understand why anyone joins up with the alt-right. There's always some past statement you made or blip in your record that contradicts the absurd tenets you're supposed to uphold, and you'll receive nothing but derision for it by both those on and off the alt-right.
> 
> The Aurinis and Roosh Vs of the world must either be too stupid, too arrogant, too cynical, or a combination of all three to think they'll get caught.



Real fourth reich fighting men do what's right and don't let the chattering of sheeple weigh them down.


----------



## Big Nasty (Dec 31, 2015)

KatsuKitty said:


> I don't know what "Male TF" is. I think he meant "Male TG",


F is the key to the left of G. He also misspelled "saxophone". So I would guess he is just shitty at using a keyboard.


----------



## Too Many Crooks (Jan 2, 2016)

I love how these twits try to dress up their retarded ideology like it's something admirable, but it still reeks of neo-Nazi bullshit.

"We're not racist, we just don't want any inferior foreigners! Sieg heil! ...Uh, I mean 'yay Europe'!"


----------



## TowinKarz (Jan 2, 2016)

Yeah, it's remarkably like "I'm not a racist, I just don't like those kinds of people because they're all under evolved monkeys"


----------



## Roosechu (Jan 2, 2016)

Almost all the alt-right dudes I know come from a shitty situation, wherein hate easily takes over.
That's particularly easy when a "friendly" politician whispers in your ear that immigrants stole your job and are gonna steal your wife and that's because the ruling party is conspiring with human traffickers in order to islamize Europe.

That's the (winning) strategy of a politician of ours.


----------



## TowinKarz (Jan 3, 2016)

It's frustrating that more people don't demand some proof for those claims, because they fall apart under any basic scrutiny, they don't even hold together logically, they're full of contradictions and double speak from the get go.

Immigrants are inherently lazy and welfare abusers, but they'll take your job! 

Immigrants are inbred sexual deviants who'll rape everyone in sight, including kids, but your wife/girlfriend will leave you for them! 

I've heard a few pundits call it "Schrodinger's Immigrant", both too lazy and too subhuman to be your equal, but still superior enough to disenfranchise you by taking all the good jobs/women/parking spots.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Jun 1, 2016)

TowinKarz said:


> Immigrants are inherently lazy and welfare abusers



That one is actually true, though 



TowinKarz said:


> but they'll take your job



This one is also true. As long as you're a teenager 

Also it's really easy to both abuse welfare and hold a job at the same time.


----------



## FlamingPie (Jun 1, 2016)

Hence, why your white trailer park trash spend their food stamps on iPods and Nike sneakers.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Jun 1, 2016)

FlamingPie said:


> Hence, why your white trailer park trash spend their food stamps on iPods and Nike sneakers.



Worst are the hipsters using it to buy shit to make roasted rabbit with butter, tarragon and sweet potatoes 

I expect nothing better from ghetto niggers or methhead white trash on welfare using it to score drugs or expensive shoes since they are garbage but when its fucking upper middle-class assholes who got a $60,000 degree from a private small college in post-agrarian Russian proto-feminism and now living off of SNAP so they can afford ridiculously expensive apartments in gentrified neighborhoods and eat japanese arugula they can go fuck themselves


----------



## The Great Chandler (Jun 2, 2016)

Another problem with this thread is how redundant it is when it's really just Alt-Right folks.


----------



## Too Many Crooks (Jun 3, 2016)

The Great Chandler said:


> Another problem with this thread is how redundant it is when it's really just Alt-Right folks.



They overlap to a degree, yes.

But if the mods see fit to lock the thread due to redundancy, I've no problem with it.


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 14, 2016)

There is an actual term for what these dipshits are whinging about: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographic_transition

As you can see, it's not a genocide and it's not exactly a bad thing. Many of these nutjobs deny the Holocaust, though, so I guess they just don't know the meaning of the word genocide.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jun 14, 2016)

introman said:


> The "White" genocide could end any minute if "White" people start having children. Though knowing the originators of " White Genocide" it just means their specific demographic sub-section of "white" is not reproducing . I don't see them trying to imitate or even congratulating the Hasidic/Quiverfull/Mormon/Balkan Wahabist muslim's for keeping the "White" race around, even if those groups are pretty much the only ones reproducing at above replacement levels and are mostly white.


I think they believe that the decision isn't informed because the jews are controlling the media and manipulating whites into doing this (despite jews having the same thing with them)


----------



## Abethedemon (Jun 14, 2016)

I feel like everyone, in every movement wants to be thought of as sympathetic. These guys look for every loophole they can find that makes them oppressed.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Jun 15, 2016)

"white genocide"  fails to understand that two mixed people can have children that have a lot of white features. Lets say they are right that one day whites will be "bred out" which is a ludicrous scenario in the first place.  White people will still pop up from time to time due to genetics, and if anything this would make being white more unique in the long term.


----------



## CatFace (Jun 15, 2016)

Online Violence said:


> Throughout history the rich elite classes had proportionally more children, who were healthier, better fed, etc and thus survived the insane child mortality rates of the times better than others. It's still the same in practically every non-western country. Affluence is not a factor, go to any Gulf country and the richest have absolutely massive families. "Education" I get, but when westerners say people need to be "educated" it's nothing more than a way of saying "accept western mores", which is ironically arrogant and ethnocentric. They're certainly not talking about getting STEM degrees, that's for sure. The myth that wealth and affluence must perforce lead to the exact same social values and politics as those of the modern west is disproven by even a cursory examination of the recent past and present.





Spoiler


----------



## Oglooger (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Begemot (Jun 26, 2016)

Oglooger said:


> View attachment 108005


Yeah, this is one guy who deffo forgot to get some perspective. There's some sublimated fetish lurking here, I'm sure.


----------



## Null (Jun 26, 2016)

Spoiler



It's real.


----------



## GL99 (Jun 27, 2016)

trombonista said:


> There is an actual term for what these dipshits are whinging about: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographic_transition
> 
> As you can see, it's not a genocide and it's not exactly a bad thing. Many of these nutjobs deny the Holocaust, though, so I guess they just don't know the meaning of the word genocide.



I'll just leave this here:

http://faculty.ksu.edu.sa/Khraif/Documents/fertility_saudi_arabia_pdf.pdf

"Since income related questions have not been included in the survey, a
composite measure of level of living was constructed and found to be related to
fertility behavior. Women who live in families with high standards of living have
fewer children than women belonging to relatively poor families"

It seems that there's an inverse correlation between living standards and number of children born within countries as well as between them, and that Muslim nations are no exceptions. This seems like a slam-dunk defense of the demographic transition thesis, but if anyone disagrees, I'd be genuinely interested in hearing why we're wrong, preferably with specific examples or statistics, rather than impotent sperging about how anyone who doesn't believe whites (and only whites) are being systematically exterminated must self-evidently be a Communist.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jul 17, 2016)

ZeCommissar said:


> "white genocide"  fails to understand that two mixed people can have children that have a lot of white features. Lets say they are right that one day whites will be "bred out" which is a ludicrous scenario in the first place.  White people will still pop up from time to time due to genetics, and if anything this would make being white more unique in the long term.


That is only part of the issue. Traits cannot be "bred out" but if white people continue to have subreplacement fertility over time there will be selection against such traits. The fact that they are unwilling to go interracial actually likely reduces their ability to have lots of children and thus the prevalence of "White" genes in the population since they are denying themselves the ability to reproduce with more willing people


----------



## Mecha-Lenin (Jul 18, 2016)

I've ranted about this before, but racism more than holding prejudice and involves treating 'races' differently. So-called 'anti-racists' tend to be referred to, by the confused, as racist... because they simply acknowledge that difference treatment exists and actually pursue (by various means, good and bad) the end of differential treatment.

Anyway, with regards to white genocide pillocks, what they refer to as "racism" and "genocide" are usually just people (with varying different inherited characteristics) fucking, i.e. normal, healthy human interaction. This requires treating people equally and with the same respect across the board.

Unfortunately, people are not treated equally across the board. Progress has happened in American history, yes, but the country is still horribly racist, with a class system that is additionally divided by race ('white', 'black' etc.)

So.... you currently have a resurgence of anti-racist and racial advocacy groups, a black president, and a media super-focused on jihadist terror against western countries (despite the fact that the demographic most killed by Jihadist terror are MUSLIMS)... this is obviously going to ruffle the feathers of white supremacists/separatists who already believe that our not-racist behaviors (like a white and black person fucking, or legally allowing a black person to run for political office), are genocide


----------



## Ebola (Jul 18, 2016)

_*OFFICE OF THE UNITED NATIONS SPECIAL ADVISER ON THE PREVENTION OF GENOCIDE (OSAPG) ANALYSIS FRAMEWORK Legal definition of genocide Genocide is defined in Article 2 of the Convention on the Prevention and Punishment of the Crime of Genocide (194 as "any of the following acts committed with intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such: killing members of the group; causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group; deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part1 ; imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group; [and] forcibly transferring children of the group to another group."*_

Genocide can occur in various ways. In Western countries, in general, people don't physically murder white people for being white, but far too many would if it were legal. The way genocide is being committed against white people is through psychological manipulation and memetic warfare. For example, take a look at our favorite hugbox, Tumblr. Just how many times have we read about whites feeling like they are worse than a child rapist, just for being born white? How many times do you see whites trying to defend blacks or other "underprivileged" groups, who don't even want to be defend, against what amounts to another person using the word "nigger" or saying that people should just listen to police officers?

Frankly, I do not think there is any super-powerful organization or country or group of nonwhites or Jews planning to erase, or mentally enslave, whites, but just because such a group may not exist doesn't mean white genocide is utter piffle. All it takes is one powerless person to have or spread an idea, and if the conditions happen to be right, that idea will infect everyone, changing the world on all scales. The very fact that there are so many people, of all races, who feel guilty of their skin color or ethnicity means they have been infected with a virus intended to change their behavior and thoughts, making them spew more virus particles on anyone they can connect with. While there is no cure for any virus, whether they be an idea or biological, they can be suppressed with beneficial viruses, like the notion that no humans will exist in a few decades because you are all inferior meatbags.

The truth is, to some degree, every group of people is under some form of genocide or another; the only way to keep these genocides from wholly playing out is to ensure that violence is universally condemned and values such as freedom of expression and thought can never be hindered or removed from any any group. In other words, I am saying that as long as everyone can be racist scream slurs over and over again without suffering any consequences, financial or status-wise, eventually we would all be so used to trolling each other that it would no longer occur, people would be less likely to commit acts of violence, and racism and hatred of people for dumb reasons would, paradoxically, plummet.

The REAL reason why the intellectual leaders of the "feelings trump freedoms" groups push their agendas is because they don't want to end racism, war, and genocide; they want turn the world into a violent, racist shithole with endless hated so they can maintain their authority positions by creating a feedback loop of frustration and tension in which they are always proven right. It's sad to see that almost no one can see this truth, and its even more depressing that there are billions of people who are willing to be infected with a virus that limits their freedoms, thoughts, and ability to evolve into better humans. The future of warfare is memetic warfare, and we are clearly losing. However, all hope is not lost; as long as a single person knows this truth, the war of ideas (aka the war of existence) will forever endure.


----------



## GHTD (Nov 10, 2020)

Is white genocide real yet?


----------

